# Software Build v11.0 2022.12.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:     *

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:     *

2022.12.1  4a1fd92a98db (2022-04-08)
2022.12.3  12f32e8a710f (2022-04-19)
2022.12.3.1 e12558156130 (2022-04-21)
2022.12.3.2 2d5530dd8ff7  (2022-04-27)
2022.12.3.5 94b3e58df11e (2022-04-26)
2022.12.3.3 8457783fc049 (2022-05-03)
2022.12.3.6 91ba890ebffc  (2022-05-09)
2022.12.3.4 b400200b425f (2022-05-17)
2022.12.3.12  bda0a817c648 (2022-05-20)
2022.12.3.15  104a7e1    (2022-05-21) (FSD Beta 10.12.1)
2022.12.3.7  d98db6def997 (2022-05-21)
2022.12.3.20 cfe1aeaefb6d  (2022-05-26) (FSD Beta 10.12.2)
2022.12.3.7.5 258d28    (2022-05-28)
2022.12.3.16 * *0deb51535534*   *(2022-06-01)
2022.12.3.14         (2022-06-30)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 2022.8.*
*Release Notes:*
*Additional Bottom Bar Customization*​You can now add vehicle controls such as defrost, windshield wipers and seat heaters to the bottom bar. Long press any app icon to enter edit mode, then drag the desired control to the bottom bar.​​*Child Lock*​Child Lock can now be enabled for a single rear door. Tap Controls > Child Lock, and select Right, Left, or Both.​​*Additional Mobile App Controls*​Dog Mode and Camp Mode can now be enabled from the Tesla app. Note: This functionality requires mobile app version 4.7.0.​​*New Language Support*​Your touchscreen is now available in Turkish. To switch your language setting, tap Controls > Display > Touchscreen Language.​​*Disney+*​(Undocumented change) Disney+ is now available in additional countries.​


----------



## RSSFeed (Sep 28, 2016)

*2022.12.1 restores heated seat controls and more to bottom bar, but no Disney+ for Canada*

Earlier this week the release notes for the 2022.12 Tesla software update were leaked online, showing the version was going to include additional bottom bar customization.

Although the details were not available, we speculated this would bring back heated seats controls, among others, to the home screen after they were removed with the controversial V11 software update last year.

Today, 2022.12.1 has been publicly released and you can now add those controls and more to the bottom bar.

According to images of the release notes shared by u/stealth1blaze on _Reddit_, front defrost, rear defrost, heated steering wheel, and wiper controls can be added.

Other items included in the release include the ability to set the child lock to a single rear door, Dog Mode and Camp Mode can now be enabled through the mobile app, and Turkish language support has been added.

Unfortunately despite what we were hoping, Disney+ support has not beed added for Canada, according to _@greentheonly_.


*2022.12.1 Release Notes*
    
The post 2022.12.1 restores heated seat controls and more to bottom bar, but no Disney+ for Canada appeared first on Drive Tesla.

Continue reading...


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I've chosen to stay on 2021.40.6 because of the user interface, but with the customizable bottom bar, I'm ready to upgrade when this one gets offered to me!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Would be nice if one of the optional icons was for my trip odometers.


----------



## cfbackrow (Aug 24, 2021)

I really want the ability to move the blind spot monitoring to the top so i can see it better


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

cfbackrow said:


> I really want the ability to move the blind spot monitoring to the top so i can see it better


or over to the right on top of the map. anyway but in that lower left section that seems to have everything there on top of each other.

i get having a standard location for pop-ups, but when you have 

the media in full screen (so the direction hints move there)
a turn signal on (so the blind spot is there)
a call comes in (so the phone is there)
and so on
it is hard to see what you need to see.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Somewhere along the line the pop up for lights control (lower left section of course) when I turn on auto-dimming has disappeared. no more pop up.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Ha ha we feel like we got a surprise gift from Tesla restoring something they took away, psychology at work I guess

Can the blind spot video popup be disabled?


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

msjulie said:


> Can the blind spot video popup be disabled?


Yes


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Does anyone have this version yet? I would appreciate seeing the seat heater implementation. Drivers side only? Passenger side as separate option? Driver/passenger as a package deal? 

How many items can now be selected?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm not yet on this version.

This past weekend was my first "long distance" trip that required planning for (and using) superchargers in two years and eight months.

When I wanted to review the specific pricing information about a specific supercharger station (via the specific supercharger station icon on the UI, for example _Woodstock ON_), said information dialogue box would get partially blocked by a (superfluous) list of supercharger's (in ascending order of distance, as the crow flies, from my current location).

How long has this been happening, or has .12 solved this?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> Does anyone have this version yet? I would appreciate seeing the seat heater implementation. Drivers side only? Passenger side as separate option? Driver/passenger as a package deal?
> 
> How many items can now be selected?


okay, didn't get in the car yesterday, but before i headed out this evening, i took a look at the new options. Instructions are:

you can now add vehicle controls such as defrost, windshield wipers and seat heaters to the bottom bar. Long press any app icon to enter edit mode, then drag the desired control to the bottom bar.​
okay. I tap the ellipses button (...) to open the app collection.






hey - where are the seat heater and defrost and wiper control buttons?! I press and hold an app to enter edit mode and they now appear:








that's annoying. why not have them there in the app tray *so they can be used *instead of just having them during edit mode. sigh. I grabbed the driver side button and dragged it down to the bottom bar where it placed *both* heaters on the bar, one on either side.








if i delete one (driver or passenger) then both go away. If i try to add them anywhere along the bar they always go on the two sides. So the position is locked and you have both or neither. I expect that the defrosts are the same (both or none and a set position) and the wipers will have a set position.

sigh.

so it's what I wanted (heater button again and not taking up an app location) but what a contrived way of doing it.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> so it's what I wanted (heater button again and not taking up an app location) but what a contrived way of doing it.


It's almost like they grudgingly restored the feature with the least amount of customer satisfaction as they could provide


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

msjulie said:


> It's almost like they grudgingly restored the feature with the least amount of customer satisfaction as they could provide


More likely they made a quick change and will try to refine it later. This fits with the rapid development paradigm they use.

Frankly I'm glad they're taking customer feedback and trying to restore some of these features. Hopefully they'll continue to improve them later.


----------



## PaulArel (9 mo ago)

Update was installed yesterday. 2022 Model 3 Performance, no FSD. Since then, getting random messages: "automatic emergency braking is disabled" and "cruise control is unavailable'. When trying to use cruise control, car will just suddenly brake for no apparent reason and the error message pops up. They stay unavailable until restarting the car again. The automatic emergency braking also comes up at same time. Message for emerg braking disabled comes up, again randomly, even when parked. Anyone else having this issue? Is there a way to roll back a software update myself?


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

JeffC said:


> More likely they made a quick change and will try to refine it later. This fits with the rapid development paradigm they use.
> 
> Frankly I'm glad they're taking customer feedback and trying to restore some of these features. Hopefully they'll continue to improve them later.


I'm also glad they have somewhat restored what they took away, but looking at the videos about this update, it's still far worse than what it was. V11 continues to be poor design and a downgrade. Taking customer feedback is one thing, but I'd prefer they did some testing and research first instead just rushing to release bad design and then fixing it half assedly through the year.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

Getting 12.3 now


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

2022.12.3.1 just dropped, installing now.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

release notes. same as before.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Have they added shuffle to TIDAL yet?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Blerrgh. The FM presets are now only one row when the audio player is at the mid-height setting... and they still jump around every time I change the station.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i listen to FM traffic when I commute to work. I am sure I will see the difference. sigh.

Why can't changes like this be in release notes. Even "changes to FM station presets have happened" would let me know to look before I end up trying to sort things out at 100kph on the freeway.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Kangaroo mode has improved slightly on this update. 
*Kangaroo mode is when my car bounces like a bad learner driver in walking pace traffic.
Still there, but less jerky, I actually managed to take a sip of my coffee this morning without wearing it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Installing 12.3.2 on the Y.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Kimmo57 said:


> I'm also glad they have somewhat restored what they took away, but looking at the videos about this update, it's still far worse than what it was. V11 continues to be poor design and a downgrade. Taking customer feedback is one thing, but I'd prefer they did some testing and research first instead just rushing to release bad design and then fixing it half assedly through the year.


Now that I've finally received 12.3.1 I can confirm that I continue to hate V11. Yes, it's now a little bit better, but in a very stupid way. Still a lot of wasted space at the bottom bar and the defrosters needlessly use the very limited app space.
If there's another holiday update next christmas, I won't install it before confirming it really is an improvement.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Kimmo57 said:


> Now that I've finally received 12.3.1 I can confirm that I continue to hate V11.


Ditto. For me the issue is Homelink. The button is not one of the user's choice options, and getting to the Homelink control is on 2nd or 3rd level layers in the V11 menus. If you need to skip, stop, or reverse the garage door after initial activation, fumbling with the menu is cumbersome. I've given up and solved the issue though: I now have the opener's clicker remote clipped to the sun visor, as I've done for decades. Yeah, giant step forward here…not.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Ditto. For me the issue is Homelink. The button is not one of the user's choice options, and getting to the Homelink control is on 2nd or 3rd level layers in the V11 menus. If you need to skip, stop, or reverse the garage door after initial activation, fumbling with the menu is cumbersome. I've given up and solved the issue though: I now have the opener's clicker remote clipped to the sun visor, as I've done for decades. Yeah, giant step forward here…not.


For me, the Homelink card pops up in the lower left whenever I'm getting close to the garage door. And it only shows the openers in the area (ex - my "Mom's Garage" button only appears when I'm near her house).

I'm surprised that you have to go to the menus at all for Homelink.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> I'm surprised that you have to go to the menus at all for Homelink.


When Homelink activates the garage door, manually or automatically, there is no option to stop or reverse the door, or to skip the operation in the first place. This changed for me when the green Homelink logo was removed from the top menu bar over the map portion of the screen. Colossally annoying.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm seeing the same as Garsh. when I leave the garage, or return home, the gray homelink bar appears in the LLCoL (Lower Left Corner of Love) and stays visible. 

This is handy because the LED lights I use in my opener can interfere with reception by the opener so when I leave I often need an extra shot or two on homelink for the door to close. If I had to dig 2 or 3 menu levels deep I would have noticed


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> When Homelink activates the garage door, manually or automatically, there is no option to stop or reverse the door, or to skip the operation in the first place. This changed for me when the green Homelink logo was removed from the top menu bar over the map portion of the screen. Colossally annoying.


Homelink was moved to the lower-left corner of the display. The button to stop/reverse/skip now pops up down there when you're near the garages in question, similar to how the windshield wiper menu appears down there when you hit the wiper button.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

On 12.3.5 and noticed that I can set TACC above 80 mph! Autosteer is not available above 80 mph still.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> On 12.3.5 and noticed that I can set TACC above 80 mph! Autosteer is not available above 80 mph still.


During our roadtrip to the GigaRodeo, @Mad Hungarian 's FSD-equipped vehicle was only limited to 80 when autosteer was in use. TACC never had an issue with setting a higher speed.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> During our roadtrip to the GigaRodeo, @Mad Hungarian 's FSD-equipped vehicle was only limited to 80 when autosteer was in use. TACC never had an issue with setting a higher speed.


Hmmm I thought TACC was also limited to 80 mph at some point.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Great update - 2022.12.3.2 on my 2019 model 3 awd... now no FSD, no Cruise, no visualizations, emergency braking not available, and the headlights keep going on & off while driving in broad daylight! Tried the 2 controls & brake reset to no avail. Next thing is pulling the HV & 12V connectors.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FurryOne said:


> Great update - 2022.12.3.2 on my 2019 model 3 awd... now no FSD, no Cruise, no visualizations, emergency braking not available, and the headlights keep going on & off while driving in broad daylight! Tried the 2 controls & brake reset to no avail. Next thing is pulling the HV & 12V connectors.


Try letting it sleep first.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

garsh said:


> *Resources for Software Information:*
> 
> TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
> Teslapedia: Software Updates
> ...


2020 MX on 2022.4.5.21 Why do I feel neglected since a legacy X and all refresh models with Horiz. screens seem to have priority? Sorry, but feeling left out


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

FurryOne said:


> Great update - 2022.12.3.2 on my 2019 model 3 awd... now no FSD, no Cruise, no visualizations, emergency braking not available, and the headlights keep going on & off while driving in broad daylight! Tried the 2 controls & brake reset to no avail. Next thing is pulling the HV & 12V connectors.


put in 2022.12.3.2 yesterday and drove twice today. everything seems to be working as before (good stayed good and bad stayed bad). Not much discernible difference and the release notes were the same.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> During our roadtrip to the GigaRodeo, @Mad Hungarian 's FSD-equipped vehicle was only limited to 80 when autosteer was in use. TACC never had an issue with setting a higher speed.





iChris93 said:


> Hmmm I thought TACC was also limited to 80 mph at some point.


Since I got my car in 2018 TACC and Autosteer had always been limited to 90 mph on divided highways, and on city roads and undivided highways TACC still allowed 90 mph, but Autosteer would stop at 5 mph over the limit.
As soon as I got my first FSD Beta update the Autosteer limit on highways dropped to 80 mph. 
What's REALLY weird though is that FSD Beta got rid of the max 5 mph-over-limit restriction for Autosteer on city roads and two-lane undivided highways, so those now allow 80 mph as well. Obviously there's a gain of confidence in the vision-only system that allowed that significant capability increase but I'm completely stumped as to why such a system can't handle that extra 10 mph on divided Interstates that the old one can. This is especially annoying on roads that are posted 80 or 85 mph. The good news is that Elon has said this is being fixed, hopefully in an update soon.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Good news first? OK. We have seat heater icons to manage the essential - for us - level of seat heat! Huzzah!! No more trying to manage it on screen while losing / gaining climate temp. No more trying to have voice recognition change the heat instead of turning the climate fan on full blast.

Bad news? Phone keypad still only shows 1,2,3 except after a reboot. We use "6" to pick up the groceries each week. Pretty soon the store will sell our stockpile to someone else. Yeah; my phone keypad still works OK. Except I had to eat my phone.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

The speech-to-text system seems to get worse and worse at understanding non-rhotic English accents with every update which makes dictating message replies very annoying with multiple retries. It also directly impacts the voice control systems to the point where they are totally useless.

It isn't easier or safer to use voice controls when you have to retry 100 times or keep looking at the screen to see what went wrong to adjust for it.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

jmart38 said:


> The speech-to-text system seems to get worse and worse at understanding non-rhotic English accents with every update which makes dictating message replies very annoying with multiple retries. It also directly impacts the voice control systems to the point where they are totally useless.
> 
> It isn't easier or safer to use voice controls when you have to retry 100 times or keep looking at the screen to see what went wrong to adjust for it.


Don't feel too discriminated against, the voice rec system has been degrading for rhotic speech as well.


----------



## cfbackrow (Aug 24, 2021)

ever since I updated my cruise control doesn't work...keeps saying "not available" its weird


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> […]
> What's REALLY weird though is that FSD Beta got rid of the max 5 mph-over-limit restriction for Autosteer on city roads and two-lane undivided highways, so those now allow 80 mph as well. Obviously there's a gain of confidence in the vision-only system that allowed that significant capability increase but I'm completely stumped as to why such a system can't handle that extra 10 mph on divided Interstates that the old one can. This is especially annoying on roads that are posted 80 or 85 mph. The good news is that Elon has said this is being fixed, hopefully in an update soon.


I'm assuming the 5 mph over ceiling was instituted for logical safety and was lifted for FSD Beta because the car needs to be going at least the speed limit in areas where the map/sign reading capability would leave it underperforming. In order for FSD Beta to work properly, it needs to be able to be operated without someone forcing its speed with the accelerator.

I have a section of road that FSD beta is able to drive, but it thinks the resumed 40mph speed limit is still 25mph (the car doesn't understand "End ##mph Limit" signs). FSD Beta would be kinda unusable there if I couldn't override the speed limit.

Does the car need to process a few more frames per second to cover 90mph speeds? Does it need better low light support for higher speeds at night?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

This might be in my mind, but there's been a feature I've always wanted and miss. Most cars have an option to change audio volume depending on speed or surrounding noise and I always wondered why Tesla did not do this. Then with the recent updates, I seem to think this has been added...although subtle. There are no options for it that I can see, but I get the feeling the volume increases slightly when I pull away from lights. I still have to adjust the volume up, then down again, so I'll eventually wear the LH roller ball out! I must use it 100 times a day.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

styleruk said:


> This might be in my mind, but there's been a feature I've always wanted and miss. Most cars have an option to change audio volume depending on speed or surrounding noise and I always wondered why Tesla did not do this. Then with the recent updates, I seem to think this has been added...although subtle. There are no options for it that I can see, but I get the feeling the volume increases slightly when I pull away from lights. I still have to adjust the volume up, then down again, so I'll eventually wear the LH roller ball out! I must use it 100 times a day.


I've noticed that volume is lowered quite noticably when I open the driver's door.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I think that the auto adjust volume was partly to comab the increased "roar" of an ICE engine. The falsehood is that with no ICE engine, there is no need for volume adjustment.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> I think that the auto adjust volume was partly to comab the increased "roar" of an ICE engine. The falsehood is that with no ICE engine, there is no need for volume adjustment.


Road and wind noise are still a problem for certain media types and volume settings.

Tesla did have this as part of the early (for M3 anyway) software and even had a setting (toggle, IIRC). After the setting was removed, there were rumors it was still implemented but always on. From time to time, it seems they may be making tweaks and/or toggling it from update to update.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Road and wind noise are still a problem for certain media types and volume settings.
> 
> Tesla did have this as part of the early (for M3 anyway) software and even had a setting (toggle, IIRC). After the setting was removed, there were rumors it was still implemented but always on. From time to time, it seems they may be making tweaks and/or toggling it from update to update.


I just notice me changing the volume less lately, so it must be something. The road noise is the major increase, when I listen to pod casts, I have to change the volume all the time relative to my speed. Shame they took it away from the start, I'd find that usefull.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

My discussions with Tesla regarding the kangaroo mode are becoming ridiculous. I've had to explain it all again as the 'text' chat I'm doing with them reset. They really have nothing they can do to help with this. I had 2.5yrs of happy dribble speed and gentle autopilot and now it's bloody stupid and completely unusable below 5mph. Stabbing and lurching to keep speed with the car in front, I'm at an end with this and am going to tell them to Sod off! It's like I'm talking to an idiot all the time and they are simply wasting my time. They had the car for nearly a week, no courtesy car, so I was left with nothing, told me it will be fixed with update...nearly 3 months later...nope, still bouncing down the road. Car is falling off my happy list ATM. I live in an area around London where I queue literally from my front door for about a large part of the journey, that's the number one reason I bought this car...to fix the mundane part of my commute, but now this car is as useful as my classic car when it comes to dealing with keeping up with a car below 5mph. I'm really irritated by this and the way they simply do not have an answer. The software update clearly does not work with my car and they do not have an answer. Shame, real shame as otherwise I love the car and really wanted to keep it long term but this is changing my mind. It's a pleasure driving my wifes Toyota, that does it like my Tesla used to. STUPID SOFTWARE UPDATE!


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

My car isn't as bad with the pogoing in traffic anymore, it does still do rapid acceleration towards the car in front and then smashing on the brakes which is really stupid. Follow distance makes no difference to how it behaves when the car in front accelerates from a stop.

Works well in crawling traffic and normal speeds but genuine stop start it honestly kind of sucks.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i noticed this for the first time yesterday (2022.12.3.2) 

I was stopped behind a car in a line-up with TACC engaged. The car ahead was stopped, not moving at all. My model 3 suddenly crept forward a bit and stopped. It was pretty gentle, but unexplained. Then it happened again, and then again. I really only moved a few inches each time and never got closer than 3 or 4 feet, but it was real and discernible. 

it seemed more like re-calibrating the stopping distance more than anything else, but I've never before seen this behaviour .


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> My car isn't as bad with the pogoing in traffic anymore, it does still do rapid acceleration towards the car in front and then smashing on the brakes which is really stupid. Follow distance makes no difference to how it behaves when the car in front accelerates from a stop.
> 
> Works well in crawling traffic and normal speeds but genuine stop start it honestly kind of sucks.


In a sadistic way, I'm glad to hear other people with this problem. I'm convinced it's the software and not something broken on my car.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

styleruk said:


> In a sadistic way, I'm glad to hear other people with this problem. I'm convinced it's the software and not something broken on my car.


Meaning that the software installation went wrong somehow? Since not everyone has this problem, something didn't go as it should. My hunch (only that) would be an interaction between new software and something slightly out of whack with your sensors. So a slight miscalibration somewhere wasn't causing you a problem before, but now it is.

At any rate, that really sucks, and Tesla should do more to fix it for you!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm on 2022.12.3.2. This morning, during my morning commute, neither AP nor TACC would work. It just kept popping up a message saying "Traffic Aware Cruise Control is not available". I tried rebooting the MCU during my drive, but it didn't help - I didn't expect it to, since the MCU isn't really involved with AP, but figured I might as well try.

It was raining, but I always thought that TACC only required the front camera in order to operate, and I had the wipers running.

I'm hoping a deep sleep will fix it, but I'm charging at work right now so that's not going to happen until tonight. So I assume I'll be without AP/TACC for my drive back home too.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I'm on 2022.12.3.2. This morning, during my morning commute, neither AP nor TACC would work. It just kept popping up a message saying "Traffic Aware Cruise Control is not available". I tried rebooting the MCU during my drive, but it didn't help - I didn't expect it to, since the MCU isn't really involved with AP, but figured I might as well try.
> 
> It was raining, but I always thought that TACC only required the front camera in order to operate, and I had the wipers running.
> 
> I'm hoping a deep sleep will fix it, but I'm charging at work right now so that's not going to happen until tonight. So I assume I'll be without AP/TACC for my drive back home too.


Have you had it work on this build previously?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Have you had it work on this build previously?


Yes, it was working on Wednesday, which was the last time I had driven it.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

if your wipers are going too fast - either by autosensing or by you setting it to [i think] level 3 or faster - then AP will not engage. You could be on a gloriously sunny day but set your wipers to "turbo" and AP will refuse to engage.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I definitely didn't have them on the fastest setting, but I may have had them on the 3rd setting.
Thanks for the tip @lance.bailey!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> I definitely didn't have them on the fastest setting, but I may have had them on the 3rd setting.
> Thanks for the tip @lance.bailey!


It could be the USB thing again. If it doesn't resolve try pulling it out. My random autopilot issues didn't start until the 12.x build (and resolved with a fresh USB)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> if your wipers are going too fast - either by autosensing or by you setting it to [i think] level 3 or faster - then AP will not engage. You could be on a gloriously sunny day but set your wipers to "turbo" and AP will refuse to engage.


Still didn't work on my drive home, even with wipers off.


Rich M said:


> It could be the USB thing again. If it doesn't resolve try pulling it out. My random autopilot issues didn't start until the 12.x build (and resolved with a fresh USB)


Ooo, good point. I always forget about that causing issues. Thanks!


----------



## cfbackrow (Aug 24, 2021)

my TACC is only available about 25% of the time on this new build......I put in a service ticket and am hopeful they will push a software fix...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Still didn't work on my drive home, even with wipers off.


After a good night's sleep, AP & TACC worked again on my next drive.

BUT also, my TeslaCam had a little red circle with an "x" in it, signifying that videos weren't being recorded. I unplugged my SD card and plugged it back in to "fix" that issue. But that leads me to believe that @Rich M's hunch is probably correct - it's a USB problem that's causing the issue. I've never had issues with my setup before (a dashcam-focused SD card and a good SD card reader). But on this latest software, my video playback has had some "skips" at times. I may have to give in and just get an SSD to solve these annoying issues.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> After a good night's sleep, AP & TACC worked again on my next drive.
> 
> BUT also, my TeslaCam had a little red circle with an "x" in it, signifying that videos weren't being recorded. I unplugged my SD card and plugged it back in to "fix" that issue. But that leads me to believe that @Rich M's hunch is probably correct - it's a USB problem that's causing the issue. I've never had issues with my setup before (a dashcam-focused SD card and a good SD card reader). But on this latest software, my video playback has had some "skips" at times. I may have to give in and just get an SSD to solve these annoying issues.


2022.12.3.2 here, also experiencing usb disconnect issues with Samsung t5 SSD via Jeda USB Hub. I can unplug and replug and everything reconnects. Formatting SSD via service screen did not help. Problem seems to have appeared with 2022.12.3.1.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> After a good night's sleep, AP & TACC worked again on my next drive.
> 
> BUT also, my TeslaCam had a little red circle with an "x" in it, signifying that videos weren't being recorded. I unplugged my SD card and plugged it back in to "fix" that issue. But that leads me to believe that @Rich M's hunch is probably correct - it's a USB problem that's causing the issue. I've never had issues with my setup before (a dashcam-focused SD card and a good SD card reader). But on this latest software, my video playback has had some "skips" at times. I may have to give in and just get an SSD to solve these annoying issues.


I have an SSD and even swapped to try my backup one - never had any issues before - but having them on the last several point releases. Plug out/in seems to resolve temporarily at least. On .2 right now, still happens occasionally, I'll see the "x" when hopping in the car to go somewhere.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow I almost entertained letting my car update to .12.3.2 but .. nope 

BTW V10 still completely fine with end-of-3g (I'm sure there is some 3g still around but car always displays LTE)


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> Homelink was moved to the lower-left corner of the display. The button to stop/reverse/skip now pops up down there when you're near the garages in question, similar to how the windshield wiper menu appears down there when you hit the wiper button.


Yes, I see that, but it only says "Activate" or words to that effect. I was looking for something that indicates "Stop" or "Reverse" if I've forgotten something inside the garage, or if I'm parking outside and didn't hit the "Skip" button in time. What I didn't know until I tried it is that the same "Activate" button really just sends the HomeLink dumb signal which indeed does stop or reverse the door's direction. I tried this, it works. So, I guess it's all good, just another less-than-intuitive change for me.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

EpsilonKore said:


> 2022.12.3.2 here, also experiencing usb disconnect issues with Samsung t5 SSD via Jeda USB Hub. I can unplug and replug and everything reconnects. Formatting SSD via service screen did not help. Problem seems to have appeared with 2022.12.3.1.


I also use the Samsung T5 SSD but without a hub. All seems to be working normally on 2022.12.3.2 for me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> Yes, I see that, but it only says "Activate" or words to that effect. I was looking for something that indicates "Stop" or "Reverse" if I've forgotten something inside the garage, or if I'm parking outside and didn't hit the "Skip" button in time. What I didn't know until I tried it is that the same "Activate" button really just sends the HomeLink dumb signal which indeed does stop or reverse the door's direction. I tried this, it works. So, I guess it's all good, just another less-than-intuitive change for me.


Homelink is stateless - that behavior's not specific to Tesla.

To cancel auto-opening press the same button. The very small print under the button changes from "activate" to "cancel" when auto-open is close to happening.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

EValuatED said:


> I have an SSD and even swapped to try my backup one - never had any issues before - but having them on the last several point releases. Plug out/in seems to resolve temporarily at least. On .2 right now, still happens occasionally, I'll see the "x" when hopping in the car to go somewhere.


about a week back I spotted the X on my dashcam icon. unplugged and re-plugged the SSD drive. like others, it worked for a bit. Then it happened again that evening. deleted all the videos. still not stable. reformated the drive. That seems to have fixed it.

I put it down to the SSD drive needing a hug, but maybe it is more endemic across this release.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

*Dang!* I thought I would finally try Sentry / Dashcam wonders and now you guys have broken 2022.12.3.2. That's just GREAT! 
Oh well. Saves me having to get a replacement USB thumb drive for my tried and true 64K unit.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

msjulie said:


> Wow I almost entertained letting my car update to .12.3.2 but .. nope
> 
> BTW V10 still completely fine with end-of-3g (I'm sure there is some 3g still around but car always displays LTE)


My car on 2022.4.5.21 (yes, it's FSD Beta 10.11.2) showed me a 3G signal tonight, so yeah, still 3G out there…

I'm looking forward to not having to hunt menus for seat heating.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

msjulie said:


> Wow I almost entertained letting my car update to .12.3.2 but .. nope
> 
> BTW V10 still completely fine with end-of-3g (I'm sure there is some 3g still around but car always displays LTE)


I finally upgraded to 12.3.5 from V10 and...I'm happy with it! I miss being able to have the trip odometer and associated stats up without blocking the map area, but otherwise no big complaints and a lot of improvements. I'm not sorry I waited--not having the customizable icon bar would have been bad.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

My new Y is currently at 2022.11.101.1 I guess it take a couple of weeks after delivery to get the latest


----------



## Dick Blonov (Sep 8, 2019)

garsh said:


> After a good night's sleep, AP & TACC worked again on my next drive.
> 
> BUT also, my TeslaCam had a little red circle with an "x" in it, signifying that videos weren't being recorded. I unplugged my SD card and plugged it back in to "fix" that issue. But that leads me to believe that @Rich M's hunch is probably correct - it's a USB problem that's causing the issue. I've never had issues with my setup before (a dashcam-focused SD card and a good SD card reader). But on this latest software, my video playback has had some "skips" at times. I may have to give in and just get an SSD to solve these annoying issues.


There is a workaround, leave Sentry on all the time. The USB problem shows up when you disable Sentry. A bit of a pain, but that's what I'll do until the USB fix.

Phil


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dick Blonov said:


> There is a workaround, leave Sentry on all the time. The USB problem shows up when you disable Sentry. A bit of a pain, but that's what I'll do until the USB fix.


Interesting. Sentry gets disabled by default whenever I plug in at work with less than 20% SOC. Otherwise, I do leave it enabled (except when parked at home in the garage).


----------



## Dick Blonov (Sep 8, 2019)

Dick Blonov said:


> There is a workaround, leave Sentry on all the time. The USB problem shows up when you disable Sentry. A bit of a pain, but that's what I'll do until the USB fix.
> 
> Phil


Well, in the end this does not work. All was well all day, then this morning (after charging at night), the dreaded "x" came back. So plug in and out it is. 🙄


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

try reformatting the drive that worked on my SSD when plug out and in did not work.


----------



## Dick Blonov (Sep 8, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> try reformatting the drive that worked on my SSD when plug out and in did not work.


In my case, I have 2 SD cards (one high endurance for dashcam, one for music). When the dashcam stops working, I have to remove both (although the music SD card is still recognized), and swap the ports they were in for the dashcam SD card to be recognized.

I guess with this release, USB stands for *U*seless *S*oftware *B*undle 

Phil


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

12.3.6 is in my in-basket. 

Do I feel lucky?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

to tell you the truth, in all the confusion, I can't remember if i installed 12.3.5 or 12.3.6 
So Mike, you need to ask yourself a question.

Do you feel lucky?
Well, do you ... punk?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> to tell you the truth, in all the confusion, I can't remember if i installed 12.3.5 or 12.3.6
> So Mike, you need to ask yourself a question.
> 
> Do you feel lucky?
> Well, do you ... punk?


Can you have a look?

If you have 12.3.6, I'll wait for the next version.

If you have 12.3.5, then I'll let it install (and hopefully the wheels don't fall off).


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Dick Blonov said:


> In my case, I have 2 SD cards (one high endurance for dashcam, one for music). When the dashcam stops working, I have to remove both (although the music SD card is still recognized), and swap the ports they were in for the dashcam SD card to be recognized.


You don't need two drives for this. Just partition one drive and put two filesystems on it.


----------



## Dick Blonov (Sep 8, 2019)

SimonMatthews said:


> You don't need two drives for this. Just partition one drive and put two filesystems on it.


Obviously...
I just like having separate SD cards.

Phil


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I've noticed a good (and, as far as I know, undocumented) change.

I upgraded straight from V10 to 2022.12.3.5 (I didn't want to opt in until options like the defroster could be one-touch again). 

I use a 120 V, 20 A outlet for home charging. On previous versions, the car would always pretty quickly ramp down from 16 A to 15 A; for whatever reason, it didn't trust my circuit at 16 A. Since the upgrade, it's stopped doing that; it charges at 16 A from this circuit without a problem.

I don't expect that to be reproducible by others (it depends too much on the exact properties of my circuit), but it's entirely consistent for me, so it does suggest they tweaked something in the charging management.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Can you have a look?
> 
> If you have 12.3.6, I'll wait for the next version.
> 
> If you have 12.3.5, then I'll let it install (and hopefully the wheels don't fall off).


I went ahead and installed 12.3.6, so far no drama.

Moderator: can you add 12.3.6 to the poll please? Thanks.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike said:


> Moderator: can you add 12.3.6 to the poll please?


Done!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

A welcome surprise with 12.3.6: voice commands now recognize “show trip odometers“.


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

Mike said:


> A welcome surprise with 12.3.6: voice commands now recognize "show trip odometers".


I'm still on 12.3.2 but I noticed that asking for the tire pressure also works now when it didn't in previous releases.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

On 12.3.5, I first was pleased "show trip odometer" worked. But since all the odometers are now on one screen, I tried "show odometer," which also worked. And so then I just tried "odometer"...and that worked too! So it's a pretty robust command.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

12.3.6 saying Odometer in any accent variation I can muster yields nothing.


----------



## Dick Blonov (Sep 8, 2019)

FYI on the USB issue, my dashcam has been reliable for the last 3 days. I changed the partition scheme from the default MBR to GPT (I used Rufus). Formatted FAT32 and let the car format the drive for dashcam use. Did the same (GPT/FAT32) for my USB music SD card.

Phil


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm not sure if my computer is broken, cameras are broken, cameras are just dirty, radar has come back to life, or I'm not paying attention enough, or Tesla has finally read my post. My car pretty much gives me no information other it cannot safely stop my car in an emergency. Should I trust the cameras for Blindspot detection? This started yesterday. My car is dirty maybe I just need to clean it. Or maybe I need to post that Elon is the smartest man in the room and he has created some amazing game changing technology with zero vaporware. That should fix it.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I rebooted that did not work. And I I then turned off all the auto pilot and FSD’s settings, and turned them back on, and it started working again.
it might’ve been that I used Visine and my eyes weren't as red. I think it’s just Teslas lousy messaging. It was actually probably a high pollen alert, thanks Elon. I guess it’s safe to drive now. Maybe I’ll just call their phone support line. I could just text the Tesla bot. I do think my autopilot is biasing heavily to the hard right though, please show me the code!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Installed 2022.12.3.12 on the Y last night.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I'm not sure if my computer is broken, cameras are broken, cameras are just dirty, radar has come back to life, or I'm not paying attention enough, or Tesla has finally read my post. My car pretty much gives me no information other it cannot safely stop my car in an emergency. Should I trust the cameras for Blindspot detection? This started yesterday. My car is dirty maybe I just need to clean it. Or maybe I need to post that Elon is the smartest man in the room and he has created some amazing game changing technology with zero vaporware. That should fix it.
> 
> View attachment 42555


We have matching bookends  :










Car worked perfectly at of 1800 last night.

Today, at 0845…

Went for a drive, tapped the right stalk and got warnings but no TACC…looked at the UI, no TACC or Autosteer icons showing…and no other cars around me showing.

Then got the no _automatic emergency braking _warning permanently showing in the UI.

The UI shows that the car knows what lane it is in, but it doesn't paint any other vehicles and there is no TACC/Autosteer available.

Harrumph.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I keep running into the "Cruise control unavailable" issue with this series of builds too.
MCU reboot won't fix it - I have to wait for the car to go to sleep.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I keep running into the "Cruise control unavailable" issue with this series of builds too.
> MCU reboot won't fix it - I have to wait for the car to go to sleep.


That's some quality software! FSD is right around the corner. Driverless cars next year.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> That's some quality software! FSD is right around the corner. Driverless cars next year.


…and 12.3.6 is _still_ very jumpy when on a two lane highway approaching a curve to our right and oncoming traffic (in its correct lane) comes into view.

The copilot is _still_ not amused (in month 48 of ownership).


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Just got offered 12.3.7


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

jmart38 said:


> Just got offered 12.3.7


lucky you, I'm still stuck on 4.5.21


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ateslik said:


> lucky you, I'm still stuck on 4.5.21


As our most of us on FSD beta.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Upon installing 12.3.12 all USB connections began functioning: sentry/dashcam and MP3 player. Will see if it becomes problematic again.


----------



## cfbackrow (Aug 24, 2021)

after installing 12.3.12 I keep having "internet connection issues" while streaming music..after every 2 songs or so I have to FF 2 or 3 times to get it to work again...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

cfbackrow said:


> after installing 12.3.12 I keep having "internet connection issues" while streaming music..after every 2 songs or so I have to FF 2 or 3 times to get it to work again...


For these sorts of problems, I suggest trying the following to see if it helps resolve the issue:

Unplug all USB devices.
Allow the car to sleep overnight (turn off sentry mode, etc.)
There are some things that a deep sleep will fix that a simple MCU reset will not.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The latest FSD Beta, 10.12.2 (2022.12.3.20) is available.
Discussion of that build can now be found here:

https://www.teslaownersonline.com/threads/22767/
That post also includes the release notes for this latest version of FSD Beta.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm currently on 2022.12.3.6, and I think I've noticed some nice improvements in how AP (not FSD) behaves. I chose to remain on V10 until recently, so I don't know when in V11 these changes happened. Also, they're pretty subjective, so it's possible I'm imagining things! Still, this is what I think has changed:

First, I'll say that undesired slowing has become much more reproducible, and thus less alarming. My car now quite frequently slows a bit when going under overpasses. The slowing is brief, not sharp, and it quickly resumes speed. It also seems to be reacting more predictably to slow cars up ahead in the lane or crossing it. The slowing is often overcautious, but in those cases it is not sharp and I don't feel in any danger of being rear-ended because of it, or like passengers would be uncomfortable/freaked out.

Second, the follow distance setting seems to have much more effect than it used to. I can change it while I'm driving and watch it then gradually change the follow distance to the car in front.

Third, today I was stopped at a red light with TACC and Autosteer engaged, and a stopped car in front of me. The follow distance was maybe 3 or 4 (I don't remember which) so there was a fair amount of distance between me and the next car. Then, when the light turned green, my car started forward _before_ the car in front of me started to move. That car was slow enough off the block that TACC stopped my car again before I got too close.

I don't recall ever seeing that last behavior before--have others had that happen? To be clear, I approve of it! My car anticipated that the green would cause the car ahead of me to move, and so started a slow roll, which is a very reasonable thing to do.

I also wonder if it would have done it if I hadn't upgraded to HW3. I do _not_ have FSD, but I did pay for the HW3 upgrade, which means I now have visualizations of traffic lights.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

Just got offered 2022.12.3.7.5

I assume it’s a hotfix for .3.7


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

USB MP3 player disconnected twice while driving. Sentry USB connection has been fine so far.


----------



## MartyF (Apr 11, 2018)

Just downloaded 2022.12.3.16
Not currently listed on the chart so posted here.


----------



## Park2670 (Aug 24, 2017)

Installed 2022.12.3.16 on my 2018 LR RWD. Same release notes as before. Ill be excited if I dont need to unplug my SD card each drive anymore.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

DocScott said:


> I'm currently on 2022.12.3.6, and I think I've noticed some nice improvements in how AP (not FSD) behaves. I chose to remain on V10 until recently, so I don't know when in V11 these changes happened. Also, they're pretty subjective, so it's possible I'm imagining things! Still, this is what I think has changed:
> 
> First, I'll say that undesired slowing has become much more reproducible, and thus less alarming. My car now quite frequently slows a bit when going under overpasses. The slowing is brief, not sharp, and it quickly resumes speed. It also seems to be reacting more predictably to slow cars up ahead in the lane or crossing it. The slowing is often overcautious, but in those cases it is not sharp and I don't feel in any danger of being rear-ended because of it, or like passengers would be uncomfortable/freaked out.
> 
> ...


I have FSD and I am on 12.3.2 and that happened to me recently , I was surprised but happy.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I would prefer that my car not proceed until the car in front of me does so. I understand that you're describing a situation where the car in front is late to react, and that there is room for your car to creep, but I've learned the hard way that I don't care what the traffic light says, I care what the car in front of me is doing.

I think this is an interesting case, It demonstrates how difficult Tesla's FSD job is. You want your car to creep; I want my car to stay put. How can they please both of us? Only by making all cars programmable to fit our individual needs and wants. Imagine how many yes/no/maybe programming questions that scenario requires.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

What I'd actually like is for the car to close up the distance when stopped at a stop light to just a few feet. I understand that in stop-and-go traffic it makes some sense to leave cars the ability to perform a "zipper merge," with alternate cars merging into a lane. But stopped at a stoplight is different; there's no need to leave a car-length's space.

If it stopped closer in the first place, then the question of whether to creep or not on the green would be moot.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

DocScott said:


> I do _not_ have FSD, but I did pay for the HW3 upgrade, which means I now have visualizations of traffic lights.


How did you get HW3 without signing up for FSD? Didn't know one could do that. (I thought the former required the latter. Apparently that was a false assumption. (I have HW 2.5.))

And more importantly do you still need to keep your hands on the steering wheel for highway driving with TACC and Autosteer engaged?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JeffC said:


> How did you get HW3 without signing up for FSD? Didn't know one could do that. (I thought the former required the latter. Apparently that was a false assumption. (I have HW 2.5.))
> 
> And more importantly do you still need to keep your hands on the steering wheel for highway driving with TACC and Autosteer engaged?


Tesla allows you to upgrade from HW2.5 to HW3.0 (i.e. get the FSD computer chip) without getting FSD. When I did it, the cost was $1500, if I recall correctly. I think I did it through requesting a service appointment.

And of course I still need to keep my hands on the wheel for TACC and Autosteer. That's even true for people with FSD, right? (If they're in the FSD beta group, they can be hands off only when FSD beta is engaged, to my understanding.)


Getting the upgrade did give me visualizations of traffic lights, trash cans, stop signs, speed limit signs, and a few other things. And now my car reads the speed limit signs and updates the displayed speed limit sign accordingly. So far, that's the only change I've seen that affects the driving itself (and not just visualization). But I figured getting the upgrade helped "future-proof" my car.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Tesla allows you to upgrade from HW2.5 to HW3.0 (i.e. get the FSD computer chip) without getting FSD. When I did it, the cost was $1500, if I recall correctly. I think I did it through requesting a service appointment.
> 
> And of course I still need to keep my hands on the wheel for TACC and Autosteer. That's even true for people with FSD, right? (If they're in the FSD beta group, they can be hands off only when FSD beta is engaged, to my understanding.)
> 
> ...


Thanks much Doc! That all makes sense.

Agree only full FSD (beta) allows hands off driving, and not TACC even with HW3. (Mostly just wanted to confirm that.) 

What I'd really like to get is hands off highway driving, but hands on (manual) city driving. The highway case is much easier than city, IMO, since there's usually no cross traffic, kids playing ball, cars backing out of driveways, etc., etc., etc.

FWIW, despite very good progress that Tesla is apparently making, I remain somewhat of an FSD skeptic. I'm not sure it's ever fully achievable due tot the laws of entropy: there may not be enough information within a system to fully solve the system. Accordingly I have EAP and enjoy most of the current benefits of FSD (highway auto lane change and highway changes, summon, etc.) except for city turns.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JeffC said:


> How did you get HW3 without signing up for FSD? Didn't know one could do that. (I thought the former required the latter. Apparently that was a false assumption. (I have HW 2.5.))
> 
> And more importantly do you still need to keep your hands on the steering wheel for highway driving with TACC and Autosteer engaged?





DocScott said:


> Tesla allows you to upgrade from HW2.5 to HW3.0 (i.e. get the FSD computer chip) without getting FSD. When I did it, the cost was $1500, if I recall correctly. I think I did it through requesting a service appointment.
> 
> And of course I still need to keep my hands on the wheel for TACC and Autosteer. That's even true for people with FSD, right? (If they're in the FSD beta group, they can be hands off only when FSD beta is engaged, to my understanding.)
> 
> ...


The HW 3 (FSD Computer) paid upgrade is a requirement if you want to subscribe to FSD.

All Autosteer modes (including FSD Beta) currently require you to keep your hands on the wheel.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bug: cannot "unlike" a song in Slacker streaming.

I've had 2022.12.3.2 and now 2022.12.3.16. For both versions of software, if it plays a song that I've liked at some point in the past (that is, the "thumbs up" is illuminated), I used to be able to tap the "thumbs up" again to unmark it. But that no longer seems to work - the "thumbs up" continues to be illuminated. Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> , I used to be able to tap the "thumbs up" again to unmark it. But that no longer seems to work - the "thumbs up" continues to be illuminated. Has anybody else noticed this?


I’ve never been able to.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

(On 12.3.6)

Over the past three days, I have had some really strange software hick-ups.

Once corrected, they seem to be cleared.

First, two mornings ago, when approaching my locked (and asleep) car, the phone (as key) wouldn't work...nor would my iPad (as key)...I had to remove both those devices as keys and re-install them as keys.

Second, when plugging in (at my inlaws), the car started charging right away (instead of waiting until 1900). For whatever reason, the charging setup had defaulted to the other option that I never use, the planned departure time option...once I selected my usual "start at 1900" setting for that location, it worked fine.

Finally, yesterday morning, the dashcam icon had the red X. I had to unplug my hard drive and re-plug it in, two times, before it would let me do a format and then work in accordance with manufacturere specifications.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> First, two mornings ago, when approaching my locked (and asleep) car, the phone (as key) wouldn't work...nor would my iPad (as key)...I had to remove both those devices as keys and re-install them as keys.


I've had that one happening sporadically too.
To work around it, I just pull up the app on my phone, hit "unlock" and "start".


> Finally, yesterday morning, the dashcam icon had the red X. I had to unplug my hard drive and re-plug it in, two times, before it would let me do a format and then work in accordance with manufacturere specifications.


That's a well-known issue with this series of builds. It even affects SSDs. The only workaround is to unplug it, wait several seconds, then plug it back in.


----------



## pweady (Dec 18, 2018)

Whoa! 12.3.20 installing now. My first FSD build and I never got above 94 in the safety score.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> Bug: cannot "unlike" a song in Slacker streaming.
> 
> I've had 2022.12.3.2 and now 2022.12.3.16. For both versions of software, if it plays a song that I've liked at some point in the past (that is, the "thumbs up" is illuminated), I used to be able to tap the "thumbs up" again to unmark it. But that no longer seems to work - the "thumbs up" continues to be illuminated. Has anybody else noticed this?


yep, noticed that the other night in 2022.12.3.2. didn't test in in .16 - but after installing .20 (just a few minutes more) I'll give it a test.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

Installed 12.3.20, new visualization is awesome


----------



## MartyF (Apr 11, 2018)

Just downloaded: 2022.16.1.1


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

DocScott said:


> (If they're in the FSD beta group, they can be hands off only when FSD beta is engaged, to my understanding.





JeffC said:


> Agree only full FSD (beta) allows hands off driving, and not TACC even with HW3.


FSD Beta also requires hands on the wheel. When you double tap to stalk to activate it, first thing it does is give you a reminder to keep your hands on the wheel. While in city streets, I just did a tolerance test to how long before it would give me a nag, and roughly (very roughly) the flashing blue screen occurred around 15 seconds.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

FRC said:


> I would prefer that my car not proceed until the car in front of me does so. I understand that you're describing a situation where the car in front is late to react, and that there is room for your car to creep, but I've learned the hard way that I don't care what the traffic light says, I care what the car in front of me is doing.
> 
> I think this is an interesting case, It demonstrates how difficult Tesla's FSD job is. You want your car to creep; I want my car to stay put. How can they please both of us? Only by making all cars programmable to fit our individual needs and wants. Imagine how many yes/no/maybe programming questions that scenario requires.


Wouldn't it be nice if it learned your driving style and mimicked it?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> yep, noticed that the other night in 2022.12.3.2. didn't test in in .16 - but after installing .20 (just a few minutes more) I'll give it a test.


on 2022.12.3.20 i still cannot unfavourite a song. pity. But the car made a left turn by itself, so all is forgiven.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm still at 12.3.2 currently booked in service centre as it still has kangaroo mode since FEB! quite bad really. they had the car for 4days (no courtesy car), and said, an update will fix it. No update has fixed it and now they have taken a month to reply to me on a new service booking (because the old one timed out), they are looking into it. It's safe to say, using cruise control in stop start traffic has permanently broken on my car and there is nothing I can do about it unless I enjoy banging my head on the headrest as the car accelerates too hard then breaks too hard to compensate and build up into what I call 'kangaroo mode'. Shame, I used to enjoy that feature.


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Started a Kangaroo mode thread to keep my moaning off this thread...








Kangaroo mode


Thought I'd start this thread to capture anyone else who has this issue. I have model 3, SR+ 19', with FSD. When using cruise control, (with or without autosteer), in slow moving stop start traffic. I'm talking walking pace or slower (eg 4mph-0mph), the car first accelerates in a jolting...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

had the USB SSD fail on my (X on the dashcam icon) 3 times on Friday. sigh. currently on 2022.12.3.20


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

12.3.7.5 also have the dashcam/sentry usb going red x all the time.

had 4 sentry mode alerts today that of course had no clips


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I've been having issues with phone-as-key in this series of software.








asked for key card after entering car with phone.


As soon as I hit D, the screen showed the image of a key card being placed on center console. I checked my Android, Bluetooth on, app good. I re-paired phone. Solved the problem' Next day, same thing. And again. Any advice?




www.teslaownersonline.com





Interestingly, when the car has been asleep in my garage overnight, I have no issues. The Tesla App notification says that it's "Connected", and I'm able to jump in and drive.

But after it's been sitting at work all day with sentry mode on, I have issues. The Tesla App says "Disconnected", even after I bring the app to the foreground on my phone. The car doesn't recognize the phone to allow me to open the door.

As a workaround, I've used the app to unlock the car remotely, and that works. But the car still doesn't recognize the phone, and instructs me to use a keycard when I try to put it in drive. Again, as a workaround, I've been using the remote "Start" button in the app, and that works.

I've got a fairly top-of-the-line phone (Google Pixel 6), so I doubt it's a phone issue. And this series of software has had several other bad regressions (backup camera stuttering and dashcam failures), so I feel safe blaming the car software.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

garsh said:


> I've been having issues with phone-as-key in this series of software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same issue after updating the software. I simply rebooted the UI (double nipples) and it solved the issue for me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> I had the same issue after updating the software. I simply rebooted the UI (double nipples) and it solved the issue for me.


As another data point, leaving Sentry Mode deactivated avoided the issue for me.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Hi all - Does anyone else 'not' have ability to see Sentry Mode activity from the App? I have all latest versions. TIA


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Shilliard528 said:


> Hi all - Does anyone else 'not' have ability to see Sentry Mode activity from the App? I have all latest versions. TIA


What do you mean by see Sentry Mode activity? You need premium connectivity to view live camera feeds.









Connectivity | Tesla Support


Connectivity is an important part of all Tesla vehicles, further enhancing the driving experience by providing access to features that require data usage. Find out more about Standard and Premium Connectivity.




www.tesla.com


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

M3OC Rules said:


> What do you mean by see Sentry Mode activity? You need premium connectivity to view live camera feeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meaning see the cameras in action with the App when in Sentry Mode. Yes, I have Premium Connectivity. TIA


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> FSD Beta also requires hands on the wheel. When you double tap to stalk to activate it, first thing it does is give you a reminder to keep your hands on the wheel. While in city streets, I just did a tolerance test to how long before it would give me a nag, and roughly (very roughly) the flashing blue screen occurred around 15 seconds.


Thanks @Bigriver, same with highway driving currently too? (I care a lot more about highway automation.)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Shilliard528 said:


> Hi all - Does anyone else 'not' have ability to see Sentry Mode activity from the App? I have all latest versions. TIA


I have the option to view Live Video in my app. It fails on my home internet, however. Not sure why that is. Something is weird with it. It works otherwise.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I recently updated to 2022.12.3.20 (FSD build). I’m noticing that changing the TACC speed with the scroll wheel displays little arrows next to the set speed (up or down indicating direction).

I’m also so happy to finally have seat heater and defrost controls right on the screen again for immediate access without having to turn on climate control.

Also, my car is out of service (yay)! I’ve missed my 3. The S is too big for me.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> I have the option to view Live Video in my app. It fails on my home internet, however. Not sure why that is. Something is weird with it. It works otherwise.


i have sentry off at home. So i don't have Live Video at home. other places I have Live Video. Is this perhaps your situation?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> i have sentry off at home. So i don't have Live Video at home. other places I have Live Video. Is this perhaps your situation?


No. I fon’t have Sentry turn on automatically. I manually turn it on when needed. In this case, I turn it on via the app to test Live Video functionality.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

(On 12.3.6)

Yesterday, I had another trip without any driver assist options operable.

It was a two part trip, with a two hour stop in the middle.

First half of the day, no issues.

Second half, no cruise control or automatic emergency braking available.

Like the last time, an overnight deep sleep brought things back to operate within manufacturer specifications.

My mobile guy texted back to my inquiry that it’s a known issue with .12 and that .16 is supposed to clear it up.

Edit: OT: I still don’t get any emails from this forum telling me that threads I watch have new posts.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> No. I fon’t have Sentry turn on automatically. I manually turn it on when needed. In this case, I turn it on via the app to test Live Video functionality.


FWIW my Live video from Sentry took a long time (like many, many seconds) to start up on my home WiFi. Did you give it long enough?

In case it helps anyone, I have more notes about setting up Live Video of Sentry at:









Current - Software Build v10.2 2021.40.* (latest 2021.40.6)


Got 2021.40.6 today. No "Sentry Model Live Camera Access" for Europe, I guess. Same in Canada…




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

JeffC said:


> FWIW my Live video from Sentry took a long time (like many, many seconds) to start up on my home WiFi. Did you give it long enough?
> 
> In case it helps anyone, I have more notes about setting up Live Video of Sentry at:
> 
> ...


It times out with an error. Hitting refresh or trying again doesn’t help. I’m not looking for support on this as I know it’s my Internet/network. For clarity, I did not post for support.


----------



## JeffC (Jul 4, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> It times out with an error. Hitting refresh or trying again doesn’t help. I’m not looking for support on this as I know it’s my Internet/network. For clarity, I did not post for support.


Acknowledged. I like trying to help people. Didn't realize you weren't looking for help.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I recall some posts somewhere about Bluetooth unlock with phone was a problem for some folks with latest rev. 

I am on 2022.12.3.20 and its driving me crazy. About every 5 days, the BT unlock and walkaway lock feature stops working. Twice, I did what I instructed others to do with deleting app, deleting BT profile, deleting BT key and reinstalling from Play store fixes it and about 5 days later, fails again.

Oddly enough, I can be streaming music in the car on BT yet the App shows "disconnected" under Security.

Samsung Android 12 S21+.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> I recall some posts somewhere about Bluetooth unlock with phone was a problem for some folks with latest rev.


Yes, it was discussed a while back within this thread. I had this problem too. This is actually caused by Sentry Mode/USB bugs in these releases. The workaround that worked for me to prevent this issue was to either deactivate Sentry Mode, or remove the USB drive. Otherwise, I just used the "remote unlock" and "remote start" buttons in the app when this issue occurs.

I stopped having this problem after updating to 2022.16.* software (not yet an option for you FSD Beta testers).

Here's the thread that specifically discusses this issue:









asked for key card after entering car with phone.


As soon as I hit D, the screen showed the image of a key card being placed on center console. I checked my Android, Bluetooth on, app good. I re-paired phone. Solved the problem' Next day, same thing. And again. Any advice?




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

(On 12.3.6)

I had another commute from eastern Ontario to Guelph and back in my TM3.

Another drive on the 401 west of Missisauga where the hwy alignment is being moved to accommodate the new 12 lane section to Milton…and another seven times where my intended (TACC/Autosteer/NOA) cruise control speed gets highjacked because the map data is not mirroring the actual drive.

And this time, whilst driving eastbound through Toronto (on the 401 at 0430 EDT (no traffic) yesterday), I had a very scary hard phantom braking event (no traffic around me, no bridges, no overhead gantry signs). 

Last month, I did this drive in my wifes 2021 Kona EV.

From a strictly ADAS level 2 point of view, the Kona is better…no phantom braking and I was able to do the trip without having my foot hover over the accelerator.

Perhaps, someday, the promise of FSD will come to fruition.

But after 49 months with my TM3, the cruise control (in my real world driving scenarios) is not as good as the Kona.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Mike said:


> (On 12.3.6)
> 
> Yesterday, I had another trip without any driver assist options operable.
> 
> ...


Agree. I'm not getting email notifications either.
ALSO: there is no respond to a post with AGREE emoticon. Like


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

NR4P said:


> I recall some posts somewhere about Bluetooth unlock with phone was a problem for some folks with latest rev.
> 
> I am on 2022.12.3.20 and its driving me crazy. About every 5 days, the BT unlock and walkaway lock feature stops working. Twice, I did what I instructed others to do with deleting app, deleting BT profile, deleting BT key and reinstalling from Play store fixes it and about 5 days later, fails again.
> 
> ...


 Since the latest FSD-ßß build installed itself, my phone will NEVER unlock the car while it ALWAYS allows it to start after I either key-card unlock or use ther app.

Have uninstalled the app, deleted the phone key more than five times and it will absolutely NOT unlock the car. Walk away lock must be working as the car is always locked when I return and still will not unlock with the phone as key. I've never had this issue during the previous ~3.4 years, 

BW - phone contacts list, playing music, and starting the car, etc. continue to work properly with/from the phone.


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

PiperPaul said:


> Agree. I'm not getting email notifications either.
> ALSO: there is no respond to a post with AGREE emoticon. Like


*The magic of posting on this Forum:*
Since I agreed w Mike that I wasn't getting email notifications I started getting them.
Thanks Mike! Well done!! 

(Maybe it was the Moderators? Maybe the Forum software is sentient? Maybe....)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

PiperPaul said:


> Maybe it was the Moderators? Maybe the Forum software is sentient? Maybe....)


Have you been naughty or nice?


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Have you been naughty or nice?


Hmmmmm. 
Can I simply say I think the Moderators are FANTASTIC.
?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Have you been naughty or nice?


Yes, Abaluuutely.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

PiperPaul said:


> *The magic of posting on this Forum:*
> Since I agreed w Mike that I wasn't getting email notifications I started getting them.
> Thanks Mike! Well done!!
> 
> (Maybe it was the Moderators? Maybe the Forum software is sentient? Maybe....)


I still don’t get them.
And when I manually look at my unread threads and tap on one, the tap takes me to the very latest post…not the first unread post. Big PITA to follow along here…


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> And when I manually look at my unread threads and tap on one, the tap takes me to the very latest post…not the first unread post. Big PITA to follow along here…


Strange. That part works fine for me.
Are you using this link:

```
https://teslaownersonline.com/find-new/posts
```


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Full FSD Beta, recently only on the highway aka freeway, the FSD fails to exit when it is supposed to, it also stopped telling me when to change lanes. Check the setting and all are correct for this. I will try a reset, any others see this?
TIA.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

not I - exiting as it always has, lets me know before a change for faster lane and/or route following.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Shilliard528 said:


> Full FSD Beta, recently only on the highway aka freeway, the FSD fails to exit when it is supposed to, it also stopped telling me when to change lanes. Check the setting and all are correct for this. I will try a reset, any others see this?
> TIA.


Update: Reset did not work, and also doesn't have me lane change any longer when behind a slower car. Street FSD is still working well.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

On 12.3.20. I won't get into all the horrible things it does in trying to crash into other vehicles and crossing the center line on curves. What really is driving me nuts is the auto wiper function. Has worked great for years. With this update the wipers turn on when driving through tree shade on sunny days. Perfectly dry, but the system seems to be confused by the alternating light and shade and turns on the wipers. Anyone else experiencing this?

Since it's tied to FSD, there is no way to turn it off and try FSD at the same time, so combined with the numerous problems with FSD I've given up on it for now.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Shilliard528 said:


> Update: Reset did not work, and also doesn't have me lane change any longer when behind a slower car. Street FSD is still working well.


I just realized that the highway FSD stopped changing lanes and exiting after a Service by Tesla. Any thoughts?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Shilliard528 said:


> I just realized that the highway FSD stopped changing lanes and exiting after a Service by Tesla. Any thoughts?


Check your NoA settings and make sure that It's enabled, and that Require Lane Change Confirmation is set to "No".


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

OK thx. I switched to No and Both (see attached images), It now does FSD Beta again on town roads but still not on highway. Also, any idea why you don't have 'Exit Passing Lane' see photos. perhaps a setting changed as you may see an incorrect setting on my display? thanks again.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Shilliard528 said:


> OK thx. I switched to No and Both (see attached images), It now does FSD Beta again on town roads but still not on highway.


Bummer. That was the only suggestion that I had. Sorry that it wasn't the issue.


> Also, any idea why you don't have 'Exit Passing Lane' see photos. perhaps a setting changed as you may see an incorrect setting on my display? thanks again.


I just grabbed some random photo I found on the internet. It's probably from an older version of software.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

garsh said:


> Bummer. That was the only suggestion that I had. Sorry that it wasn't the issue.
> 
> I just grabbed some random photo I found on the internet. It's probably from an older version of software.


it did help with FSD streets! and I appreciate that.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Shilliard528 said:


> I just realized that the highway FSD stopped changing lanes and exiting after a Service by Tesla. Any thoughts?


In Europe, Tesla disabled this behavior per requirement. Check your software release notes. I assume your service center applied a recent software release.


----------



## jmart38 (Dec 21, 2021)

might be good to have a poll option "moved onto next major release"

I'm sure most people would never come back to update their vote, but still


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jmart38 said:


> might be good to have a poll option "moved onto next major release"


I suppose you can just change your vote back to "No" for that case. I've never bothered doing that though.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Kizzy said:


> In Europe, Tesla disabled this behavior per requirement. Check your software release notes. I assume your service center applied a recent software release.


i tried chatting with them from the service screen, but nothing. How do you comm. with SC with no phone listed. lol


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

garsh said:


> Bummer. That was the only suggestion that I had. Sorry that it wasn't the issue.
> 
> I just grabbed some random photo I found on the internet. It's probably from an older version of software.


Update: I come with egg on my face. I was away from my car for 6 months and wasn't paying attention to the button asking if I wanted Autopilot Beta to start on each drive, thanks to @garsh I realized that this change had me do nothing but start the Auto Drive. I was actually shutting it off when I started a drive by hitting the blue button on the screen (Dooohh). So I am good, but have tucked my tail between my legs as I slowly walk out ..... thanks again everyone for the help.
Steve


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

a true big dog admits when they were in the wrong. Glad it is working for you, and as always kudos to @garsh


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Haven't seen any changes of late, perhaps they are working on us Vertical screens lol. Any rumors of what might be next besides refinements? Still looking for birds-eye view and a few other niceties. thx


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

birds eye view would be stellar


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Can Tesla sneak in updates without changing software number? The reason I am asking is because for the last two days my car has gone into reset when I get in it for first drive of the day. just wondering if it is software tweaks. thanks all


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Yes, there has been at least one example of an activation of an existing feature outside of the OTA releases. There are a couple of articles on this - here is one of them.









Tesla adds ‘Upgrade’ tab in Europe to allow for in-car...


Tesla adds 'Upgrade' tab in Europe to allow for in-car purchases Back in November Tesla added a new 'Upgrades' tab to their vehicles' main menu, giving owners the option to purchase either the Acceleration Boost or Premium Connectivity subscription. The new tab only appeared on Teslas in the...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

lance.bailey said:


> Yes, there has been at least one example of an activation of an existing feature outside of the OTA releases. There are a couple of articles on this - here is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’m on 2022.12.3.20 (FSD Beta 10.12.2). I think it has issues with reconnecting to wifi after sitting for a few days? I’ve had to reboot it to get it to connect again.


----------



## Shilliard528 (May 29, 2021)

Kizzy said:


> I’m on 2022.12.3.20 (FSD Beta 10.12.2). I think it has issues with reconnecting to wifi after sitting for a few days? I’ve had to reboot it to get it to connect again.


Could be. mine reboots itself when not used for a few hours. Also, Sirius / XM takes about 10 minutes to come back.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ignoring FSD Beta testers, only 3.3% of the fleet is still on a version of 2022.12. So I'm un-sticking this post.

To discuss the FSD Beta release, use this thread:









Beta - FSD v10.12.1 (2022.12.3.15)


This thread is for discussing this particular version of Tesla's FSD. For more general FSD disussions, please post to the FSDBeta MEGATHREAD. Any off-topic posts in this thread will be moved to the FSDBeta Megathread. Full Self-Driving Beta v10.12.1 FSD Beta v10.12.1 Release Notes Upgraded...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## Montana3 (Apr 27, 2019)

I’m so confused about why I’m (or we’re) still on 2022.12.3.20. My ‘19 M3, LR, Dual, with FSD hasn’t had an update for months. I realize there are 4 models, different configurations, older/newer, but the rhyme or reasons of update assignments escape me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Montana3 said:


> ...with FSD


That is why.

That's part of the reason why I decided not to request being in FSD Beta. I saw that the early beta testers were always missing out on the latest software features and fixes because FSD Beta builds were often weeks or months behind the rest of the fleet.


----------



## Montana3 (Apr 27, 2019)

Thank you, Garsh. As seldom as I use FSD, I wish I hadn’t applied for the beta. Hindsight…


----------

